

An Exploration of ARM TrustZone Technology - 2bluesc
http://genode.org/documentation/articles/trustzone

======
Quequau
This is a really interesting article and it touches on an recurring wish of
mine that these newer, and for most part unused, security features actually
get exposed in such ways that the end user/ owner of the hardware could
routinely use them for their own purposes.

